# Radio marketing



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey good people.
Here is my situation, I have been contacted by a radio show to make some shirts for them in return for air time for an ad. 
So my question is, what would be a good trade for say a 15-20 second ad (or whatever the standard ad length is). Would you think 20-30 shirts is a good offer or do you think it should be higher. And should this amount be weekly or monthly. Theve kind of asked me how many I would offer for some air time without being to specific.
Another question, has anyone ever had a radio ad for their website, and if so did it help increase traffic or sales for you dramaticly? Because of course I want to know if this is worth my effort and money to go ahead with.
The radio show is highly popular in my state. I think they are rated #1. And I realize that each time they give away a shirt, they will say my website name.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Find out how much they normally charge for that amount of time and provide them with the retail equivalent.

I've never done radio but I worked for a spa that did. They always had holiday specials. Will you provide the listeners with some kind of special?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, you need to find out what they normally charge for a 15 or 30 second ad, and go from there. Also, how often will the ad run?

Bartering is great! You won't have as much out-of-pocket expense, plus you get the benefit of them mentioning you when they give away a shirt. More bang for your buck!

One 15 or 30 second spot would probably not be that expensive, but when you add them up over the course of a week, you could be looking at some serious money.

One thing you are going to need to figure out is if you are going to write a script, then have them read it. Or are you going to have them do all of the production and writing of the ad. Or are you going to do the ad yourself.

Each one has its benefits and drawback. For instance, if they read the ad the particular person that does, could be less than enthusiastic. On the other hand, let's say you bartered for 30 seconds of airtime for your ad, but they talk about it for another minute after they read it. Extra time, without the extra expense. You just need to figure out what will be best.

Coincidentally, I'm meeting with the sales manager of one of the local urban stations here in Nashville today, to gauge what the effectiveness of some radio ads could do for me, but I would not be footing the whole bill. I will more than likely be entering into a co-op advertising deal with the stores that my products will be in.

I'll post later to tell you what I find out!


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

One of the sites I print for makes a TON through college radio advertising! His site is booming! Go for it!


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys! Heres the deal they offered me today, I make 30 shirts custom with a new design I create that has their radio name and my website name in it. They are going to give one shirt away each day and will mention me at that time plus one more time during this DJ's show. So I am actually a sponsor of his DJ show from 2-10pm. So its a really good time slot. He gonna do the shirt givaway every day at 4pm. 
I think its a really good opertunity and I am going to go for it!
You all know how many t-shirts radio stations go thru, so the chance of future sales thru them is high I would think.
Thanks
Thomas


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

That sounds like a great deal. Good Luck and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, that is a great deal!

Since I said I would report what I found out, here it goes:

***On-Air Commercials:*
 -Run Saturday – Sunday from 6a-12midnight
 :15 spots Run 10 per week @ $25 each = $250 

 -Run Wed – Sunday from 12midnight – 6a
 :30 spots  Run 10 per week @ $10 each = $100

This is what they quoted me. I have heard that you can usually negotiate with radio ads. I'm thinking about doing the 15 second spots every other week for 2 months once I get the site up, just to see what kind of response I get. 

They also said these prices include production of the commercials. So I don't think it's too bad. Kind of cheaper than I expected.

So with these rates they quoted me, I think you really came out great.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey thanks for reporting that information.


----------

